

Ask HN: Resource-based economy. When, how, why? - lurker29

At the end of 99% of the problems in the world I see money. Money is the root catalyst. Money is the answer that ignites the cycle again.<p>I always wonder what a resource-based economy would solve or what other problems it could cause.<p>One problem people mention: laziness. As if that isn't a problem now.<p>I'm no economist, nor do I have any prevelance to be but I do enjoy the idea of no poverty (unless self-inflicted), no software patents that limit innovation, less war, less crime, less scarcity. Less suck.<p>Is anyone interested in discussing this?
======
tomlin
I am curious as well. We've decided that Capitalism is the answer. It is
better than communism, sure.

...that about sums up how people feel about it.

